# WWE wrestling stuff



## tonino (9 Dec 2006)

Hi I hope someone out there can help me my two sons are both wrestling fanatics and am finding it difficult to get wwe products I have tried smyths toys ,toymaster , etc but found very little on offer .Is there anywere  else in  Dublin where I can source this  stuff


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Dec 2006)

are quite good sometimes for hard to find toys also.


----------



## tonino (9 Dec 2006)

Thanks tried them but no satisfaction most items were out of  stock and unlikley to be back in stock before christmas


----------



## 90210 (9 Dec 2006)

Hi Tonino

I can tell you that i had the same problem , trawlede around Dublin for this stuff ansd eventually heard about a sHop in Artane Castle , just off the malahide road at Artane Castle . They have


----------



## 90210 (9 Dec 2006)

sorry all the wrestling toys and t shirts for ECW , WWE my kids were over the moon when we found the place. It is in Artane CASTLE shopping centre , excellent prices and the staff were really helpful , the number on the receipt is 8511423 - 01. It is just off the malahide road , Dublin 5.


----------



## Dowee (9 Dec 2006)

Smyths in Tallaght have some stuff, I saw it there the other day.


----------



## Z100 (9 Dec 2006)

tonino said:


> Hi I hope someone out there can help me my two sons are both wrestling fanatics and am finding it difficult to get wwe products I have tried smyths toys ,toymaster , etc but found very little on offer .Is there anywere else in Dublin where I can source this stuff


 
Don't know if you'd want to take a chance, time-wise, on Amazon.co.uk but they have lots of WWE stuff - 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_nr...TF8&keywords=wwe&rh=i:aps,k:wwe,i:toys&page=1


----------



## tonino (10 Dec 2006)

Thanks 90210 I rang that number today they were very helpful and told me about all the official wwe merchandice they had I am going to go to artane castle on tuesday and get sorted thanks for your help


----------

